# New Walleye Record from Erie?



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone hear anything on the new walleye record from Erie? Supposed to be over 18lbs if certified by the ODNR. Haven't heard much on it. Just caught a rumor via email a few mins ago.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The only thing I heard about it was an April fools joke that was started.
I read about it on WC.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I read the same thing Lewis did. April Fools Joke. But We'll see If I can change that this weekend maybe......


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Got ya. Had someone email me asking about it. Wasn't sure. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Tee that is one BEAST of a smallie in your avatar! What did that pig weigh?


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL. I have no idea. I put it back asap after I got it in. I was worried about the gobies destroying the nest and I never even got a measurement, just a pic. I hired a guide for smallie fishing in May of '01. The fish were bedding and we were drifting over a reef. In '01 there was alot of unknowns about the gobies. The thought was that the gobies were destroying the nests. The guide recommended returning the smallies back as quickly as possible. So, I did. Just enough time to get a quick pic. It was the 1st cast of the morning. Sun was on the horizon. and I get a HUGE strike. Seconds later, I see this shadow come leaping out of the water about 40 yards away. It was a GREAT day of Smallie fishing! Since then I have been stuck on catching Lake Erie Footballs.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story to go along with a great fish !!! Thanks for sharing...CATKING.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

the was an 18lb eye caught in MI, on the St. Joe, thats the only thing ive heard of a fish that big


----------

